# Corrupt forum



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Just wondered why all this bull $hit has been brushes under the carpet?!? You've been given proof of Mods selling gear and have done nothing!!!

The sponsers also seem to get away with anything they like, bad reviews get deleted but your quick enough to take members money for orders.....

Someone making a lot of money out of this I wonder who that could be???


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

zzzzzzzzz so fcuk, its the internet, worry about something worthwile in life


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

barsnack said:


> zzzzzzzzz so fcuk, its the internet, worry about something worthwile in life


you mean there is more to life than internetz?!?!?!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

barsnack said:


> zzzzzzzzz so fcuk, its the internet, worry about something worthwile in life


Not worrying just board....

My life's magical thanks


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> you mean there is more to life than internetz?!?!?!


Er yeah! Eastenders.......that's real life!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Er yeah! Eastenders.......that's real life!


you know before i moved to London i did wonder if any body down here owned their own washing machine...


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Spragga said:


> Just wondered why all this bull $hit has been brushes under the carpet?!? You've been given proof of Mods selling gear and have done nothing!!!
> 
> The sponsers also seem to get away with anything they like, bad reviews get deleted but your quick enough to take members money for orders.....
> 
> Someone making a lot of money out of this I wonder who that could be???


Do you expect a full Scotland Yard investigation on the matter?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Inb4 op is banned.


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

bigmitch69 said:


> Er yeah! Eastenders.......that's real life!


 :lol:


----------



## teramobil (Nov 14, 2013)

barsnack said:


> zzzzzzzzz so fcuk, its the internet, worry about something worthwile in life


so i will take your money via paypal and its not worthwhile because its been done on internet?!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

MunchieBites said:


> you know before i moved to London i did wonder if any body down here owned their own washing machine...


 :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> Inb4 op is banned.


or more likely thread is deleted


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

resistance is futile OP.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh well......


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> you know before i moved to London i did wonder if any body down here owned their own washing machine...


Ha ha. Always have brekkie in the cafe and lunch in the pub. And if your unemployed you don't go to the JobCentre you ask about the market and mini-mart. Is all different in the big smoke :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

bigmitch69 said:


> Ha ha. Always have brekkie in the cafe and lunch in the pub. And if your unemployed you don't go to the JobCentre you ask about the market and mini-mart. Is all different in the big smoke :lol:


and 99.9% of people are white and sleeping with other


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

goverment carpets are good get loads of crap under them , guess we are not ldult enough to read things and make our own opinion or high enough on the member scale. never liked diamonds anyway prefer slate


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> and 99.9% of people are white and sleeping with other


There's the Jamacian family and the Indian family but have there ever been any Chinese families in Eastenders?

Come on die hard fans (die hard fans of Eastenders not the Bruce Willis films)


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Spragga said:


> Just wondered why all this bull $hit has been brushes under the carpet?!? You've been given proof of Mods selling gear and have done nothing!!!
> 
> The sponsers also seem to get away with anything they like, bad reviews get deleted but your quick enough to take members money for orders.....
> 
> Someone making a lot of money out of this I wonder who that could be???


 :yawn:

For the final time, nothing has been brushed under the carpet.

Anything of a legal nature will not be discussed publicly as to do so would be foolish. If you have concerns then report them to the relevant authorities or use the contact form.

I don't recall a genuine bad review ever being removed. You're just stirring and trying to create drama where none exists.

You have a new forum dedicated to moronic banter, go and enjoy it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spragga said:


> Not worrying just board....
> 
> My life's magical thanks


its Bored not Board.....just saying


----------

